# Have You Been to Costa Rica or Panama?



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

So have you been? I am very interested in planning a trip and want to know what suggestions and tips you have to offer. What to see, where to stay.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Well to answer your question, no I haven't been. I think what to do and where to stay depends on if you want to go more as a "standard" vacation and hit the tourist spots, or if you'd like to go on an extended nature hike, or somewhere in between...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Bit of both probably. This is what I am kicking around for Costa Rica.

MonteverdeCloud Forest
Manuel Antonio National Park
Dominical
Corcovado National Park 
Drak Bay – Peninsula de Osa

I agree with you though that it can be easy to miss some great sights and experiences by sticking to tourist only destinations. Ofcourse, have to get some frog and orchid hunting in there too.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

About 3 more weeks and I'll be in Costa Rica for 9 days! I am gonna be going to Totuguero, Arenal, and a few other places. I can assure you I will have tons of pics to post when I get back!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah I knew you were going soon. Have fun man! I want to know what you think.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Bit of both probably. This is what I am kicking around for Costa Rica.
> 
> MonteverdeCloud Forest
> Manuel Antonio National Park
> ...


Looks like a good list. Musts in my experience are Monteverde, Osa Peninsula, and La Selva Biological Station. Those are the most pristine areas, IME, and as such, you can see the most stuff. Manuel Antonio is nice, but it can be somewhat disappointing for how developed it is around the park.

As for Panama, Bocas is a must. David and Quepos in the cloud forest is awesome. If you can get to the Gamboa area, that will be very good


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I was hoping you would chime in JP. That is good to know about Manuel Antonio. Do you mean Quepos Costa Rica? If so I was looking into styaing there. I will also look up La Selva Biological Station.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Darn, yea, now that you say that, Quepos is in CR. I was totally off on what I meant. Boquete is what I meant as far as cloud forest in Panama. Mind is in a different place at the moment, lol. If you're into plants, Las Cruces Biological Station is an excellent place to go (for birds too). You can see some MONSTER bromeliads there.

Other good spots are Cahuita National Park, Arenal, Poas, and Guanacaste. My favorite spots in CR, though, are definitely Monteverde, La Selva, and the Osa. You won't be able to stay at La Selva, I don't think (or if you can, it ain't cheap), so you might look into staying in Puerto Viejo and do a day trip or two to La Selva.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Perfect JP. I am pretty sure this trip will all be CR. I am definatly interested in plants being an orchid collector (and expanding that into other plants) as well as the animal life. I will look at all of those options. Trip is a few months off anyway so I have time to plan.

Wayne

P.S. Enjoy your time down there too


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been to Costa Rica a few times and there is plenty of variety to do and see. My personal favorite is La Selva Research Station. They have an excellent guided tour around the base portion of the station, just be aware there is a huge suspension bridge there. 

Monteverde is another awesome place, so much different than La Selva as it is a cloud forest and La Selva is lowland tropical rain forest. I took a horseback ride to gether from Lake Arenal. It was gorgeous scenery and a nice 4 hour ride in some places almost straight up hill. I did feel bad for the horses though. Manuel Antonio is another favorite spot of mine. I didn't get the chance to see much of the national park, but the beach was so relaxing. Best of luck with your trip, I wish I was going!

James


----------



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi,
I live part time in Boquete. I run a river side inn called Hostel Boquete (cheap plug, i know). There is great orchid variety there and in the surrounding areas. As far as darts go in Panama, the best places that I've been to are Ancon Hill and Taboga for their respective auratus morhs(which are both in Panama City), and most of the islands in the Bocas del Toro archipelagio for the ridiculusly diverse morphs of pums. Isla Colon, bastimentos, etc etc. The local kids collect the frogs there and try to sell them to the tourists for $5. Dont buy them, of course. There's also an uninhabited island called Isla Muertes in the Pacific off the coast of David that has some huge Panamanian auratus. Very few tourists know about this place but if you can find a guide to take you there, it is absolutley amazing. I havent been there myself but I hear that San Blas is another great frogging area.

Also, you may want to check out El Valle for a chance to see the Panamanian Icon, the golden frog. And before any says that they are extinct in the wild, I have heard reports of a few being spotted by our guests who stop at our Inn who have hired guide that help the tourists find them. Sadly, even if the reports are true, it does seem like this species is likely functionally extinct. I need to get out there myself to try and find one.

In Costa Rica, I like the South Pacific coast best. It's not as built up as the rest of the country and a little rustic in most parts, but I find it preferable that way. Great, great hiking and jungle trails and parks.

Let me know if you'd like some more detailed info on the area. I'll be heading down again in about 2 weeks. I love it there, i cant wait!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

He thanks guys. I am really looking forward to this. It sounds like my location choices are good ones so far. I will be making the final plans in the next few weeks. I don't know if I can fit in Panama at this time, but it depends on how long I decide to go for, we will see. I would love to see some Pums though.



> I run a river side inn called Hostel Boquete (cheap plug, i know). There is great orchid variety there and in the surrounding areas.


Offer Dendroboard Discounts? Ha ha.




> just be aware there is a huge suspension bridge there.


I really like that stuff, so it's fine by me.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

The suspension bridge isn't anything like the Golden Gate Bridge. It's probably a 300-400 foot long walking bridge. Pretty impressive, but nothing like the massive bridges we can have in the US


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I had seen pictures of them threw the jungle crossing groges and what have you.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

I know you are into orchids, if you go to Monteverde (which I recommend) there is a orchid garden with about 300 to 400 types orchids. Even had one that you needed a magnifying glass to look at the flower. Supposedly the worlds smallest flower. There is also a place called the Frog Pond which has quite a bit of native frogs/toads in vivs and you can go back at night and visit when most of them are out. There is also a serpentarium there if you are into reptiles also.
If you go down towards Dominical there is also a serpentarium with PDFs. The owner is also an excelent guide if you are looking to do some field herping.
I have been to CR 4 times so if you have any questions ask away.
-Dave


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow Dave, right up my ally. I knew about the Orchid Garden and was planning on going. I did not know about the others. I would love to track down some Dendrobates, that is a top goal of mine for sure.

PM sent


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

One other thing. Can plants be leagally obtained on a trip like this and brought back? Or is the process way to rigorous, CITES and what have you. Can you even do it?


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

I would think it would be a pain to legally get plants out of CR, but I haven't tried. I have taken seeds which I bought down there back with me, though I do not know if that was legal or not. People at the store said it was OK. 
-Dave


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry, double posted.
-Dave


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I would guess you cannot collect plants. If you look around though, they've got a couple in-vitro plants that you can buy (like orchids, check costaricanorchids.com) as babies and import. My guess is that you cannot collect because with these in-vitro plants, you get a little legal certificate saying that they're okay to export.


----------



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> > I run a river side inn called Hostel Boquete (cheap plug, i know). There is great orchid variety there and in the surrounding areas.
> 
> 
> Offer Dendroboard Discounts? Ha ha.


Sure, just let me know when you're going beforehand and I can arrange something. That goes for any dendroboard member. Even if you dont make it to Boquete, you should really try to get down to Panama. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> One other thing. Can plants be leagally obtained on a trip like this and brought back? Or is the process way to rigorous, CITES and what have you. Can you even do it?


Permits are a must, and I wouldn't even bother with orchids as they would probably be even harder to get a collection permit for then other plants. You might be able to get some from a nursery down there, but even then you'd need to get permits to bring them back. From what I have heard, it is a big pain to try and get plants out of Costa Rica.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I posted a thread on collecting in the plants section a few months ago that got some good responses and a lot of information. To summarize it... don't bother, if you want to do it legally the paperwork, permits, and procedures are WAY too much of a headache.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, I figured it was going to be a no go. I was not interested in Orchids, as there are more at my local growers than anyone could ever own. I know it is going to kill me though to see all of the ferns and minerature growers that would look so nice in my collection, but it is what it is. Maybe I will just move there  



> Sure, just let me know when you're going beforehand and I can arrange something. That goes for any dendroboard member. Even if you dont make it to Boquete, you should really try to get down to Panama. You wont be disappointed.


Wow, I will definatley reconsider my plans, that is very nice of you.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Boquete.......These are from last summer.


----------



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Haha! That's too funny! I know those Ngobe-Bugle kids in the final picture. You ran into them on a trail that leads to a waterfall, right? I bet the wanted "platas" for that pic. I reconized that tree with all the red boms on it, too. 

You look familiar.Where did you stay? All those pics were taken right near my place. In the first pic, the building at the bottom of the hill is our stiffest competition, el oasis. 

It's great there, isnt it? I cant wait to get back.

Nice pics.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

jwthought said:


> Haha! That's too funny! I know those Ngobe-Bugle kids in the final picture. You ran into them on a trail that leads to a waterfall, right? I bet the wanted "platas" for that pic. I reconized that tree with all the red boms on it, too.
> 
> You look familiar.Where did you stay? All those pics were taken right near my place. In the first pic, the building at the bottom of the hill is our stiffest competition, el oasis.
> 
> ...


HAH yeah thats where I saw the little kids. Its a nice trail. I stayed at Nomba. 

Boquete really is amazing. Such a small interesting peaceful town. It was nothing like all the other places I visited. I was the firs place that I could see my parents or even grandparents appreciating on my travels.


----------



## citypill (Apr 11, 2007)

I love Costa Rica I have been there twice guys, and am heading back there to get married next January. Just to clear up the air you can stay at La Selva Biological Station they have some brand new cabins for "natural history" visitors with very affordable rates. The diversity at La Selva is great, even surpassing what I saw in the Amazon. I would highly recommend at least stopping here. Arenal/Monteverde area is also not to be missed!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey thanks everyone. I am getting more and more excited. That Brom tree looks amazing! Really cool pictures.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Hey thanks everyone. I am getting more and more excited. That Brom tree looks amazing! Really cool pictures.



How long are you going for? Do you plan to do both CR and Panama? If not you really should. It is very easy to visit both on one trip and finding pumilio in the bocas is easy and there is so much to do around there. Lots of other cool people to talk to from all over the world and great beaches. Its a good place for froggers and there friends so they dont get bored. I would also recomend staying at Brians place the CRARC. It cost a lot to stay the night but there are some really nice frogs there. I have tons of pics if u want let me know.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I would love to see more pictures. I will PM you my e-mail. I am still working out the details. I would be very interested in Bocas and it isn't too far as I do want to go to southwest CR. I am not sure how long the trip will be, 10 to 12 days probably. Basically I really want to go to Monteverde, Dominical, and the Peninsula de Osa. I think I am cutting out Manuel Antionio based on JP's recommendation. It would be cool to make it to Boquete and Bocas. I really want to do some frogging, my buddy is up for whatever and I am sure he would be pretty into it as well.

Monteverde 2 days
Dominical 2-3 Days
Penninsula De Osa 2-3 Days
Boquete 1 Days
Bocas 2-3 Days

I am not sure how long to spend where, don't know what's best. This is what I love about DB, that people will help you plan a vacation and be excited along with you!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

*GREASER* said:


> I would also recomend staying at Brians place the CRARC. It cost a lot to stay the night but there are some really nice frogs there.


What is CRARC?


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> *GREASER* said:
> 
> 
> > I would also recomend staying at Brians place the CRARC. It cost a lot to stay the night but there are some really nice frogs there.
> ...


Brian Kubicki's Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Got it! Thanks.


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Make sure not to spread yourself too thin. Costa Rica isn't a large country but the transportation system is slow being that they have one main highway and its used heavily by trucks. I would limit your locations so that you can enjoy them and your not sitting in a car/bus your whole vacation. 

I liked Manuel Antonio but the herping was limited there. Dominical is only a hour south and there are some reserves where you can find granuliferus. We never made it to Osa but I definitely wish we had. Everyone has great things to say about it.

Ryan


----------



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Here's another cheap plug, but if you decide to make your way to Boquete, I can hook you up with some people that can take you some places where your nearly guaranteed to see auratus and mayb some pums. PM me for more details if you're interested.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, I have been thinking about that too. I don't want to rush out of a place too soon. Ideally I would love two weeks, but I think 11-12 is about what I can manage. I didn't know there was granuliferus near Dominecal, I would like to track some down if at all possible.

Thanks JW. I am still kicking around Panama, and Boquete and Bocas are the two options, although (as much as I would like to go) Bocas is pretty far brom where I would be going, but it would be nice to see the Caribbean as I have never seen it. See the Pacific everyday, although not warm and clear. It would be really cool to track down some Auratus. I will PM when I meet up with my friend and we make some final decisions this week. So much to see and do, so little time :roll:


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

My mom is thinking about taking me and my sister to Costa Rica this winter.
I hear it is like 5-10 bucks a night to stay in a hotel.I hope Costa Rica is as bountiful as this. http://youtube.com/watch?v=8jqntrQ_HnM


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I think there are some cheap deals, like camping and budget hotels, but your average hotel is not near $5-$10 a night. To get a more avergae price multiply that by ten or so.


----------



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

You can find dormatory style hostels for around $5-$10. Some are nice travelers spots, some are not. 
There's lots of nice places you can stay for far less than you might think, though.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

all the places I slept at cost me 4-10$ a night! I have pics of pretty much everyone i slept at.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Moothefrog - guess I was wrong.

I have not looked into hostles yet as I am not that far in the planning stage or other cheap loding. I was just basing my comments on the handful of places I have looked at.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

You're gonna have an awesome time. The place is beautiful, the people are friendly (mostly, someone tried to break into our honeymoon hut in tamarindo, I scared him away :twisted: ), and it's all very inexpensive (unless you're on your honeymoon). Anyway, I'm most definitely going back in the near future and I'll be asking all you for tips on where to go. You're gonna have an amazing time, just pace yourself and realize the travel time in Costa is quite slow.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Will do, that is good advice.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey everyone. So this is planned for October. As it turns out I ran into a friend the other week who was moving to Panama City the following week, he is there now. So I would like to add a few days in Panama for sure (maybe bocas and Panama City). Does anyone have any good info or sites for flights around Costa Rica or two Panama? I found some stuff but wanted to run this by everyone. My final destinations are not 100%, but I have scaled things back some what based on recommendations here. Let me know if you have anything that would help. I know a few of you have done both countries in one trip.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

http://natureair.com/

We flew this airline from Quepos to San Jose. It was about 45 bucks a person 1 way. They go into Panama and all around Costa Rica, and I think even into Nicaragua.
It's also an eco friendly airline, which I thought was neat.


----------



## baileyjames6 (Jul 16, 2008)

I went for my honey moon and it was amazing. I stayed in the los angels cloud forest, they call it a cloud forest instead of a rain forest becasue the air from both oceans on either sides mix and creates a constant cloud effect. Zip lining was really fun, I highly recommend it. I also went to see the Mount Arenal volcano, that was pretty cool.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Brian. I had looked at that site, hopefully I can get what I need there. I really want to go to Bocas!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

So Panama was just going too be to hard to swing unless I cut some places I really wanted to go. But I book my flight for mid October. We will be in three main areas based on National Parks.

Monte Verde
Manuel Antonio National Park and surrounding area
Corcovado National Park

So it should be fun. I will be renting a nice big zoom, maybe as big as 400-500mm, so I will have nice shots to share I hope.

Thanks for everyones help with this.


----------

